# Tausche



## Adahy (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kompletten Gaming PC mit AMD Komponenten, ich biete dafür einen komplett Rechner mit : 
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 , Gainward Geforce GTX 780ti Phantom, 2 * 4 GB  Ballistix Sport Ram, Gigabyte B85 Mainboard, Evga 600 Watt  Bronze Netzteil. Hat alles noch über 1 Jahr  Garantie. Ich würde die Sachen natürlich alle mit der OVP verschicken.
Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Angebote. 
Cpu sollte ein FX 9370 oder 9590 sein.
Wer nur Einzelteile tauschen möchte kann sich auch gerne melden.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2015)

was bringt dich zu der Einbildung das ein Schwächeres System aufeinmal besser sei?


----------



## Adahy (17. Mai 2015)

Das ist einfach nur aus Eigeninteresse.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2015)

Ich frag halt nur, weil das halt ne Schwachsinnsaktion ist die außer eingebildeten Markendinger überhaupt keinen Sinn macht


----------



## Worrel (17. Mai 2015)

Adahy schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur aus Eigeninteresse.


Wenn ich jetzt argwöhnisch wäre, könnte ich vermuten, daß irgendwas an deinem Rechner kaputt ist ...


----------



## luki0710 (17. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt argwöhnisch wäre, könnte ich vermuten, daß irgendwas an deinem Rechner kaputt ist ...


Vorallem bei einem User der erst 2 Beiträge hat


----------



## Adahy (17. Mai 2015)

Nein kaputt ist nix, ich habe nur ein Directx 12 Test gefunden wo ein FX 8370E mit einer R9 290x vor einem Intel i7 4770mit einer GTX 980 ist. Deswegen war das hier einfach mein Anliegen. War zwar jetzt iwie kontraproduktiv dieser Beitrag aber egal.


----------



## Adahy (17. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Vorallem bei einem User der erst 2 Beiträge hat



Und jeder hat iwann mal angefangen oder? ^^


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2015)

Adahy schrieb:


> Nein kaputt ist nix, ich habe nur ein Directx 12 Test gefunden wo ein FX 8370E mit einer R9 290x vor einem Intel i7 4770mit einer GTX 980 ist. Deswegen war das hier einfach mein Anliegen. War zwar jetzt iwie kontraproduktiv dieser Beitrag aber egal.



*Facepalm*
Ah, wegen einem obskuren Test einer Nicht Finalen Schnittstelle, für die es auch noch nichtmal Spiele gibt und auch erst ein paar Monaten kommt, meinst du jetzt also ein schlechteres System nehmen zu müssen und nicht mal auf Finale Tests zu warten die nicht irgendwo ausgraben musst, ne is klar


----------



## Adahy (17. Mai 2015)

Naja irgendwo ausgraben musste ich den Test nicht. 3DMark API Overhead: DirectX 12 im Test vor Mantle und AMD vor Nvidia - ComputerBase


----------

